
How to Make Your Open-Source Project Successful - glazskunrukitis
http://codelike.com/blog/2013/04/21/how-to-make-your-open-source-project-successful/
======
Stranger2013
The sad part is now there is a pressure to put _your_ OSS project on GitHub
instead of BitBucket just to boost its chances...

